# ASPOC effectiveness



## EmbracetheSuck (Nov 8, 2010)

Thought this might interest some of the hopefuls out there, Marine Corps times states that of the 84 Marines that went through the last A&S 77 completed.  Heres the catch only 57 out of the 77 were selected for follow on training in ITC.  Of course they are contributing the higher pass rate to ASPOC, which I am sure it is true.  Now just to make sure you are part of the 57!!!  I will find out soon if I have the chance to always embrace the suck!

S/F


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 8, 2010)

So what happens to the 20 guys who completed A&S but didn't go to ITC?


----------



## EmbracetheSuck (Nov 8, 2010)

My best guess is they return to the fleet


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 8, 2010)

EmbracetheSuck said:


> My best guess is they return to the fleet


 
Are they selected to eventually go through ITC?  I think I'd be a little pissed if I went through A&S and passed and didn't get my shot at ITC at some point.  Maybe there weren't enough seats at ITC?


----------



## EmbracetheSuck (Nov 8, 2010)

I am not clear on it, I took this info from Marine Corps times.  I would be pissed too as it stands I may be going to the JAN class and I sure as hell would not want to be one of those 20 guys.  I will try to talk to my recruiter, but to my understanding and since they keep all info on A&S under wraps I believe at the end of it you go in front of a board again this is my uneducated guess.

I am sure someone else will chime in with better info


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Nov 8, 2010)

Just because you made it to the end of A&S does not mean you are going to go to ITC. All finishing A&S means is just that, you finished A&S. Dosen't mean you finished well or even necessarily passed A&S it just means you finished it.


----------



## EmbracetheSuck (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the no bull answer Hitman

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/2010/11/marine-marsoc-prep-course-110210w/

Link to the story


----------



## ISO (Nov 10, 2010)

If you don't get selected then you head back to the fleet and keep your job, its just basically T.A.D. I have no choice , either I get selected or I go back to living with my stinky roommate for 2 more years. I'll be there in January at A&S with you good luck.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 13, 2011)

Hitman2/3 said:


> Just because you made it to the end of A&S does not mean you are going to go to ITC. All finishing A&S means is just that, you finished A&S. Dosen't mean you finished well or even necessarily passed A&S it just means you finished it.



That's the correct answer.  You have to "man up" to finish A&S, but that doesn't mean you did well at the events.


----------

